# Latest cuttings Phil Lynott bob Dylan and Rory gallagher



## bobman (27 Oct 2013)

Hi done these over the weekend I used 3/16marine ply with a number 2 niqua standard blade the patterns were made by my wife using gimp 2 thanks for looking


----------



## martinka (27 Oct 2013)

Excellent! And you put my hero first. 

Martin.


----------



## martinka (27 Oct 2013)

Had a rest from the loco this afternoon and threw this together from a pattern I found online.


----------



## stevebuk (27 Oct 2013)

beautiful work , thats very intricate stuff bobman, love it..

Martin i love the plane, what site did you use for that please, love something different..


----------



## nadnerb (27 Oct 2013)

brilliant,you brought out Phil Lynott's expression perfectly. 
Regards
Brendan


----------



## martinka (27 Oct 2013)

Oops, apologies for posting my plane in your thread, Bob, it wasn't intentional. 

Steve, I use the Russian equivalent to Facebook and it was on there. I suspect it's another Woodcraft or similar ripoff so I can't post it. PM on it's way.

Martin.


----------



## nev (27 Oct 2013)

superb!


----------



## Roughcut (28 Oct 2013)

That is pure ART bobman.
Well done, looks great!


----------



## boysie39 (28 Oct 2013)

Very very good ,Bobman as good as a photo . Thank you.


----------



## bobman (28 Oct 2013)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments


----------



## milo1955 (1 Nov 2013)

Nicely done cutting of Rory Gallagher. Could you post a larger picture that I could upload to the RG facebook page? Or send it to my email address? Thanks!


----------



## scrimper (1 Nov 2013)

Good work, I have never done a portrait they look too hard to do!


----------



## milo1955 (1 Nov 2013)

Bobman, 
Board rules apparently don't allow newbies to post links, emails, or even reply to private messages but it would be great to see a larger image of the RG cutting. So I'll spell out my email address: milo (at) shadowplays (dot) com in case you're up to sending me a larger picture!


----------



## Baldhead (2 Nov 2013)

Bobman they are brilliant, I assume gimp 2 is a program that prints in black and white?

Baldhead


----------



## nev (2 Nov 2013)

Baldhead":2ykyzttp said:


> Bobman they are brilliant, I assume gimp 2 is a program that prints in black and white?
> 
> Baldhead



GIMP is Gnu Image Manipulation Program. Its an excellent free alternative to Photoshop for editing and creating pictures.


----------



## martinka (2 Nov 2013)

nev":3e6qfvtb said:


> GIMP is Gnu Image Manipulation Program. Its an excellent free alternative to Photoshop for editing and creating pictures.



And it just made a pattern from your avatar. 

Martin.


----------

